# Gwinnett County Report



## C.J. (Sep 17, 2010)

anyone hunting Gwinnett?


----------



## produnker (Sep 17, 2010)

985 and 85 split North bound right hand side


----------



## 02660 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey produnker I see a lot of deer around the split going back and forth to work need a hunting partner.


----------



## produnker (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to reply. Currently have six and if one drops out shouldn't be a problem, bow-only due to location of soccer fields next door.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bow only is cool with me. Let me know if a spot opens up and cost. Thanks Shawn


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 5, 2010)

Im not seeing hardly any scrapes or rub lines much in the woods this year. muscidines fell early but in my part of the county white oaks are dropping acorns like crazy (got pelted in the head about 5 times in the stand the other morning) I'm getting alot of doe activity on the cam but havent caught a buck yet. Although a buddy saw a small buck chasing a doe sat. morning. Hoping the temp change has got the young un's moving. Maybe we will see big un this soon!


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 14, 2010)

The deer have gone nocturnal.  All the pics I am getting now are at night.  These are the same deer that I could set my watch to morning and evening.  

Im not hunting them, but I wonder if someone is?


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 14, 2010)

same where im at all our pics are at around midnight only seeing does during the day and mostly about an hour before sun down


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jasonbritt80 said:


> same where im at all our pics are at around midnight only seeing does during the day and mostly about an hour before sun down



Yep I have a pair of does that have come at midnight 2 nights in a row. The bucks have only been seen right after dark and 2 - 3am.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 14, 2010)

last saturday seen 3 does at 8 am and 1 at 11.the 2 weekends before that didnt see any i think the moon had them out of wack.I think this weekend they should be movin good mornins and evenings.


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 15, 2010)

i hope so temps gonna drop to down to high thirtys low 40s be a little windy. think im gonna try some buck tarsal gland scent down in bottom on saturday. of course i always get overly excited on fridays cause i live for the weekends. Going to bass pro as soon as i get off work in like 30 mins haha gotta love the army!


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 18, 2010)

none of us got anything opening day. Dont think deer are moving in the evening, just morning and late at night. My brother saw a huge buck this weekend said it could have easily been 150-160 class or bigger. He couldnt get a shot and the deer turned down a hill. After the hunt we got a couple more stands up in the area around a few his scrape lines and man this boy makes a big scrape found one cedar tree about the size of my thigh scraped to pieces thought it was a bear at first. we have cams up on two scrapes now and a few more acorn rage spots by the cameras. myself or supadave (my brother) will post pics of either the kill or cam which ever comes first.


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gotta be more folks huntin Gwinnett,,,, lets get some post


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 22, 2010)

Have not been to gwinnett since gun season started.Goin in the morning i hope they will be movin.About another week or two they will be chasin good or at least thats when i have had my best luck


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 27, 2010)

*Any ruttin activity in Gwinnett yet?*

When would yall say is the date range to be in the woods for the rut in Gwinnett?


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 27, 2010)

I got a nice one saturday evening he was not in rut yet he was checkin his scrape line i just happen to be their at the right time last year nov 10-20 they were doggin does anytime in november i would be in the woods


----------



## waltonhunter (Oct 30, 2010)

Lots of movement this morning. Smaller bucks just rubbing, making scrapes, leaving all the does alone as of now. Hunting Gwinnett/Barrow line.


----------



## produnker (Nov 4, 2010)

Buddy killed decent seven point saturday morning, i saw  4 does between 7:30 and 9:30.


----------

